# Dolphins playing with our kids Norman Island, BVI



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

We anchored Galeaux, our chartered Voyage 500 cat in close near the dock at Pirates, The Bight, Norman Island, BVI.

Our 3 teen girls were swimming off the boat when a dolphin, then two joined in and played with them for a good 20 minutes!
They were cruising on their backs letting the kids pet their bellies and seemed to get even more playful with the chatter of the kids!

Video shot by Steve, BoatJunkie:

Enjoy,

Welcome to Our Site

Click on Dolphin link. I apologize for my wife's shaky video. I do not have the underwater clips yet.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Wow....awesome. 
Looks like a nice part of the world as well! Especially as I sit here in winter in front of the heater


----------



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

Yup, we love the BVI's, this was our 3rd. trip this year!

Already re-booked Galeaux for next June!!

The video has been updated with underwater footage added!!!

Dolphin Video


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Again WOW.

It's amazing that he was so happy to just swim round with the kids. I think they are such an awesome creature.


----------



## scraph (Oct 19, 2009)

That looks like a great time! I'm glad they had such a positive experience with them. I wanted to give you a word of warning though, just in case you believe (like some do) that dolphins are always playful and kind. Sometimes they get "frisky". If you try to push them away when they get "frisky" then they can get angry ... and you won't like them when they're angry. Divers, as it is information included in their lore, are advised when they get "frisky" to let them wear themselves out and not to shove them away. It may sound off color for this discussion but ... it happens and I wouldn't want anyone to be hurt or killed by handling it wrong. Remember, they are still wild animals. Be wary of them just like other wild animals.


----------

